# Meet Cora



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

This is Cora. She in no way will ever replace Quigley. Having her in my home does add a lot of new life though. She is a sweet sweet baby doll. She's 10 weeks. She has me wrapped already.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

She is beautiful! No one will take the place in your heart where another once owned but they have a new space and more love to give


----------



## BlueJax (Jun 25, 2012)

Cora is adorable and I'm sure Quigley will be watching over her.


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

She is a doll baby. I picked her up last night. She has adjusted really well. She is a really good fit. She is a sweet sweet baby!


----------



## WinniesMum (Jan 20, 2013)

What a wee honey! Congrats on your new little girl


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

Oh... my.... goodness.... What a teeny tiny adorable cutie peanut! She will never replace Quigley, no, but he would be proud to have her in your life, I'm sure!


----------



## Tessa'smom (Mar 25, 2013)

I am in love!!!


----------



## Cbaileyc (May 15, 2013)

How petite and lovely! Congratulations on the new addition. 
C~


----------



## MonkeyJoey (Apr 10, 2013)

She's a keeper thats for sure!

I'm sure Quigley is looking down & wagging his tail in joy because now you won't be lonely.


----------



## Bandit (Jan 4, 2012)

What a cute little ball of fluff. And those ears - squeeee!


----------



## cpaoline (Oct 9, 2012)

She's Beautiful!!! So sorry to hear about your loss, and no furry friend will ever take the place of another but we all have enough room in our hearts more !!! Enjoy Cora she help ease your pain


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

She is stunning!! I am so sorry for the loss of Quigley. You are right--Gidget did not replace our Lacy in our hearts, but we love her just as much and are thankful everyday that we have her!!


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Cora...could she be any cuter ! :angel11:

Quigley is looking down and saying well done momma, now I don't have to worry about you...


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Trieste, she is a beauty! Such a sweet little face, just darling. :love2:

I'm very sad to hear about your loss. I'm so sorry. 
I hope your new little one helps heal your heart. Hugs.


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

She's beautiful! They really do help us heal! Best wishes for you and her!


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

My goodness , what a sweet baby doll! Congratulations!


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Congrats. She's beautiful. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Timmysmom (Jan 30, 2010)

She is so adorable. And she will have the best mommy, just like Quigley did.
So happy for you and big hugs.

Regina


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

She is absolutely stunning! Congrats!


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Oh my gosh, she's gorgeous! What a cute baby. Congrats on the new addition.


----------



## Kalisee (Jun 1, 2012)

Sweet little Cora, how adorable you are! Congratulations on the new addition. I am sure that Quigley will have no complaints and will be happy where he is looking from, because she is absolutely precious!


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

She's absolutely adorable! She won't ever replace little Quigley but she will help distract you at a sad time! Look upon her as being a gift from Quigley, bless him


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

MinnieUK said:


> What a wee honey! Congrats on your new little girl


Thank you so much!





lilbabyvenus said:


> Oh... my.... goodness.... What a teeny tiny adorable cutie peanut! She will never replace Quigley, no, but he would be proud to have her in your life, I'm sure!


Thank you so much!



Tessa'smom said:


> I am in love!!!


Me too! 



Cbaileyc said:


> How petite and lovely! Congratulations on the new addition.
> C~


Thank you so much!




MonkeyJoey said:


> She's a keeper thats for sure!
> 
> I'm sure Quigley is looking down & wagging his tail in joy because now you won't be lonely.


Thank you so much!





Bandit said:


> What a cute little ball of fluff. And those ears - squeeee!


She is all ears. LOL. Thank you so much!




cpaoline said:


> She's Beautiful!!! So sorry to hear about your loss, and no furry friend will ever take the place of another but we all have enough room in our hearts more !!! Enjoy Cora she help ease your pain


I have so much room there! Thank you so much!





lulu'smom said:


> She is stunning!! I am so sorry for the loss of Quigley. You are right--Gidget did not replace our Lacy in our hearts, but we love her just as much and are thankful everyday that we have her!!


Thank you so much!




nabi said:


> Cora...could she be any cuter ! :angel11:
> 
> Quigley is looking down and saying well done momma, now I don't have to worry about you...


I think so! Thank you so much!





~LS~ said:


> Trieste, she is a beauty! Such a sweet little face, just darling. :love2:
> 
> I'm very sad to hear about your loss. I'm so sorry.
> I hope your new little one helps heal your heart. Hugs.


She has been fun the last 2 days. She is enjoying some of Quigley's toys. I know he would not mind. Thank you so much!





Angel1210 said:


> She's beautiful! They really do help us heal! Best wishes for you and her!


Thank you so much!



Evelyn said:


> My goodness , what a sweet baby doll! Congratulations!


She really is.



pupluv168 said:


> Congrats. She's beautiful.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


Thank you so much!





Timmysmom said:


> She is so adorable. And she will have the best mommy, just like Quigley did.
> So happy for you and big hugs.
> 
> Regina


Thank you so much!





TLI said:


> She is absolutely stunning! Congrats!


Thank you! I think she is. A little long hair. She is really sweet and full of it. LOL! 



KrystalLeigh said:


> Oh my gosh, she's gorgeous! What a cute baby. Congrats on the new addition.


Thank you so much!



Kalisee said:


> Sweet little Cora, how adorable you are! Congratulations on the new addition. I am sure that Quigley will have no complaints and will be happy where he is looking from, because she is absolutely precious!


Thank you so much!




Rolo n Buttons said:


> She's absolutely adorable! She won't ever replace little Quigley but she will help distract you at a sad time! Look upon her as being a gift from Quigley, bless him


I think she is too! Thank you so much!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

awww, she's such a gorgeous little girl . I'm looking forward to seeing more pics of her !!


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

Oh Little Miss Cora is beautiful!


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Cora!!! I know where Cora came from (my Sassy's breeders mother)--she is an adorable wee one & what a perfect home for her. So glad to know where she is going & hope to be able to watch her grow! Congrats on the new addition! :love5:


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

elaina said:


> awww, she's such a gorgeous little girl . I'm looking forward to seeing more pics of her !!


They will be coming soon. Thank you!



pam6400 said:


> Oh Little Miss Cora is beautiful!


Thank you so much!



MChis said:


> Cora!!! I know where Cora came from (my Sassy's breeders mother)--she is an adorable wee one & what a perfect home for her. So glad to know where she is going & hope to be able to watch her grow! Congrats on the new addition! :love5:


Thank you. She is so sweet!


----------

